# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My animal family

## Shakudo

Hey guys,

Thought it would be fun to share my family on here.
I just started with my first frog, a Pac Man frog, and I have a lot more.

Hope you enjoy,

Joey


Kermit




Amidala, my Leiurus Quinquestriatus, Egyptian 5 striped scorpion



Enclosure


My fish tank



My Leopard Gecko Snowy :Smile: 



Her vivarium




My cat Sunny :Smile:  He's my little support buddy :Smile: 




My Russian Tortoise Yoshi :Smile:  She's sleeping this time of year :Smile: 



Her vivarium




My Velvet, she has turned 12 this year :Wink:  Mexican Redrump Tarantula



Nagini, my Ballpython, also turned 12 this year :Smile: 





That was my little family of animals, I love them very much, and I couldn't do without them :Smile: 
They are my Pride&Joy  :Smile: 


Take care,


Joey

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Amy

Thanks for sharing, you have a diverse family! lol

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Krispy

You have some beautiful critters/setups. Id kill for a scorp and tarantula. Wife says noooooo! 

Lol id stop before your house looks like mine. Mixed of a zoo and an effed up science experiment with fog pipes, controls, and wiring everywhere. The kid has brought almost everyone in the neighborhood to see them all lol.

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> You have some beautiful critters/setups. Id kill for a scorp and tarantula. Wife says noooooo! 
> 
> Lol id stop before your house looks like mine. Mixed of a zoo and an effed up science experiment with fog pipes, controls, and wiring everywhere. The kid has brought almost everyone in the neighborhood to see them all lol.


Ahwwww well, we can't help it haha  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Krispy

----------


## Shakudo

> Thanks for sharing, you have a diverse family! lol


Thank you :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Beautiful bp by the way. My guy turns 5 this year.

We just had 2 red ear sliders dumped(yeah knock knock, whos there, turtles in a stainless steel pot and tail lights leaving). Messiest effin things Ive ever seen. Gottsa pick them up a 200g stock tank. Fml

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Beautiful bp by the way. My guy turns 5 this year.


Thanks. I've had him for many years. He's a real sweetheart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Sorry about the edit

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Sorry about the edit


No problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shakudo

> Beautiful bp by the way. My guy turns 5 this year.
> 
> We just had 2 red ear sliders dumped(yeah knock knock, whos there, turtles in a stainless steel pot and tail lights leaving). Messiest effin things Ive ever seen. Gottsa pick them up a 200g stock tank. Fml


Well... Bless you for helping. I think how you treat you fellow creature is a reflection of who you really are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LauraS

Nice setups and beautiful critters!  Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Nice setups and beautiful critters!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

